# 301 useless facts



## max_demon (May 8, 2007)

1. Samuel Clemens (Mark Twain) was born on and died on days when Halley’s Comet can be seen. During his life he predicted that he would die when it could be seen. 2. US Dollar bills are made out of cotton and linen.
 3. The “57″ on the Heinz ketchup bottle represents the number of pickle types the company once had.
 4. Americans are responsible for about 1/5 of the world’s garbage annually. On average, that’s 3 pounds a day per person.
 5. Giraffes and rats can last longer without water than camels.
 6. Your stomach produces a new layer of mucus every two weeks so that it doesn’t digest itself.
 7. 98% of all murders and rapes are by a close family member or friend of the victim.
 8. A B-25 bomber crashed into the 79th floor of the Empire State Building on July 28, 1945.
 9. The Declaration of Independence was written on hemp (marijuana) paper.
 10. The dot over the letter “i” is called a tittle.
 11. A raisin dropped in a glass of fresh champagne will bounce up and down continuously from the bottom of the glass to the top.
 12. Benjamin Franklin was the fifth in a series of the youngest son of the youngest son.
 13. Triskaidekaphobia means fear of the number 13. Paraskevidekatriaphobia means fear of Friday the 13th (which occurs one to three times a year). In Italy, 17 is considered an unlucky number. In Japan, 4 is considered an unlucky number.
 14. A female ferret will die if it goes into heat and cannot find a mate.
 15. All the chemicals in a human body combined are worth about 6.25 euro (if sold separately).
 16. In ancient Rome, when a man testified in court he would swear on his testicles.
 17. The ZIP in “ZIP code” means Zoning Improvement Plan.
 18. Coca-Cola contained Coca (whose active ingredient is cocaine) from 1885 to 1903.
 19. A “2 by 4″ is really 1 1/2 by 3 1/2.
 20. It’s estimated that at any one time around 0.7% of the world’s population is drunk.
 21. Each king in a deck of playing cards represents a great king from history: Spades = David ; Clubs = Alexander the Great ; Hearts = Charlemagne ; Diamonds = Caesar
 22. 40% of McDonald’s profits come from the sales of Happy Meals.
 23. Every person, including identical twins, has a unique eye and tongue print along with their finger print.
 24. The “spot” on the 7-Up logo comes from its inventor who had red eyes. He was an albino.
 25. 315 entries in Webster’s 1996 dictionary were misspelled.
 26. The “save” icon in Microsoft Office programs shows a floppy disk with the shutter on backwards.
 27. Albert Einstein and Charles Darwin both married their first cousins (Elsa Löwenthal and Emma Wedgewood respectively).
 28. Camel’s have three eyelids.
 29. On average, 12 newborns will be given to the wrong parents every day.
 30. John Wilkes Booth’s brother once saved the life of Abraham Lincoln’s son.
 31. Warren Beatty and Shirley McLaine are brother and sister.
 32. Chocolate can kill dogs; it directly affects their heart and nervous system.
 33. Daniel Boone hated coonskin caps.
 34. Playing cards were issued to British pilots in WWII. If captured, they could be soaked in water and unfolded to reveal a map for escape.
 35. 55.1% of all US prisoners are in prison for drug offenses.
 36. Most lipstick contains fish scales.
 37. Orcas (killer whales) kill sharks by torpedoing up into the shark’s stomach from underneath, causing the shark to explode.
 38. Dr. Seuss pronounced his name “soyce”.
 39. Slugs have four noses.
 40. Ketchup was sold in the 1830s as medicine.
 41. The Three Wise Monkeys have names: Mizaru (See no evil), Mikazaru (Hear no evil), and Mazaru (Speak no evil).
 42. India has a Bill of Rights for cows.
 43. If you sneeze too hard, you can fracture a rib. If you try to suppress a sneeze, you can rupture a blood vessel in your head or neck and die. If you keep your eyes open by force, they can pop out. (DON’T TRY IT, DUMBASS)
 44. During the California gold rush of 1849, miners sent their laundry to Honolulu for washing and pressing. Due to the extremely high costs in California during these boom years, it was deemed more feasible to send their shirts to Hawaii for servicing.
 45. American Airlines saved $40,000 in 1987 by taking out an olive from First Class salads.
 46. About 200,000,000 M&Ms are sold each day in the United States.
 47. Because metal was scarce, the Oscars given out during World War II were made of wood.
 48. Over a course of about eleven years, the sun’s magnetic poles switch places. This cycle is called “Solarmax”.
 49. There are 318,979,564,000 possible combinations of the first four moves in Chess.
 50. Upper and lower case letters are named “upper” and “lower” because in the time when all original print had to be set in individual letters, the upper case letters were stored in the case on top of the case that stored the lower case letters.
 51. There are no clocks in Las Vegas gambling casinos.
 52. The numbers “172″ can be found on the back of the US 5 dollar bill, in the bushes at the base of the Lincoln Memorial.
 53. Coconuts kill about 150 people each year. That’s more than sharks.
 54. Half of all bank robberies take place on a Friday.
 55. The name Wendy was made up for the book Peter Pan. There was never a recorded Wendy before it.
 56. The international telephone dialing code for Antarctica is 672.
 57. The first bomb the Allies dropped on Berlin in WWII killed the only elephant in the Berlin Zoo.
 58. The average raindrop falls at 7 miles per hour.
 59. It took Leonardo Da Vinci 10 years to paint Mona Lisa. He never signed or dated the painting. Leonardo and Mona had identical bone structures according to the painting. X-ray images have shown that there are 3 other versions under the original.
 60. If you put a drop of liquor on a scorpion, it will instantly go mad and sting itself to death.
 61. Bruce Lee was so fast that they had to slow the film down so you could see his moves.
 62. The largest amount of money you can have without having change for a dollar is $1.19 (3 quarters, 4 dimes, and 4 pennies cannot be divided into a dollar).
 63. The first CD pressed in the US was Bruce Springsteen’s “Born in the USA”.
 64. IBM’s motto is “Think”. Apple later made their motto “Think different”.
 65. The mask used by Michael Myers in the original “Halloween” was actually a Captain Kirk mask painted white, due to low budget.
 66. The original name for butterfly was flutterby.
 67. The phrase “rule of thumb” is derived from an old English law, which stated that you couldn’t beat your wife with anything wider than your thumb.
 68. One in fourteen women in America is a natural blonde. Only one in sixteen men is.
 69. The Olympic was the sister ship of the Titanic, and she provided twenty-five years of service.
 70. When the Titanic sank, 2228 people were on it. Only 706 survived.
 71. In America, someone is diagnosed with AIDS every 10 minutes. In South Africa, someone dies due to HIV or AIDS every 10 minutes.
 72. Every day, 7% of the US eats at McDonald’s.
 73. The first product Motorola started to develop was a record player for automobiles. At that time, the most known player on the market was Victrola, which Motorola got their name from.
 74. In the US, about 127 million adults are overweight or obese; worldwide, 750 million are overweight and 300 million more are obese. In the US, 15% of children in elementary school are overweight; 20% are worldwide.
 75. In Disney’s Fantasia, the Sorcerer to whom Mickey played an apprentice was named Yensid (Disney spelled backward).
 76. During his entire life, Vincent Van Gogh sold exactly one painting, “Red Vineyard at Arles”.
 77. By raising your legs slowly and lying on your back, you cannot sink into quicksand.
 78. One in ten people live on an island.
 79. It takes more calories to eat a piece of celery than the celery has in it to begin with.
 80. 28% of Africa is classified as wilderness. In North America, its 38%.
 81. Charlie Chaplin once won third prize in a Charlie Chaplin look-alike contest.
 82. Chewing gum while peeling onions will keep you from crying.
 83. Sherlock Holmes NEVER said “Elementary, my dear Watson”, Humphrey Bogart NEVER said “Play it again, Sam” in Casablanca, and they NEVER said “Beam me up, Scotty” on Star Trek.
 84. An old law in Bellingham, Washington, made it illegal for a woman to take more than 3 steps backwards while dancing.
 85. Sharon Stone was the first Star Search spokes model.
 86. The sound you here when you put a seashell next to your ear is not the ocean, but blood flowing through your head.
 87. More people are afraid of open spaces (kenophobia) than of tight spaces (claustrophobia).
 88. The glue on Israeli postage is certified kosher.
 89. There is a 1 in 4 chance that New York will have a white Christmas.
 90. The Guinness Book of Records holds the record for being the book most often stolen from Public Libraries.
 91. Thirty-five percent of the people who use personal ads for dating are already married.
 92. Back in the mid to late ’80s, an IBM compatible computer wasn’t considered 100% compatible unless it could run Microsoft’s Flight Simulator.
 93. $203,000,000 is spent on barbed wire each year in the U.S.
 94. Every US president has worn glasses (just not always in public).
 95. Bats always turn left when exiting a cave.
 96. Jim Henson first coined the word “Muppet”. It is a combination of “marionette” and “puppet.”
 97. The names of all the continents end with the same letter that they start with (not counting the words “North” and “South).
 98. The Michelin man is known as Mr. Bib. His name was Bibendum in the company’s first ads in 1896.
 99. About 20% of bird species have become extinct in the past 200 years, almost all of them because of human activity.
 100. The word “lethologica” describes the state of not being able to remember the word you want.
 101. About 14% of injecting drug users are HIV positive.
 102. A word or sentence that is the same front and back (racecar, kayak) is called a “palindrome”.
 103. A snail can sleep for 3 years.
 104. People photocopying their buttocks are the cause of 23% of all photocopier faults worldwide.
 105. China has more English speakers than the United States.
 106. Finnish folklore says that when Santa comes to Finland to deliver gifts, he leaves his sleigh behind and rides on a goat named Ukko instead. According to French tradition, Santa Claus has a brother named Bells Nichols, who visits homes on New Year’s Eve after everyone is asleep, and if a plate is set out for him, he fills it with cookies and cakes.
 107. One in every 9000 people is an albino.
 108. The electric chair was invented by a dentist.
 109. You share your birthday with at least 9 million other people in the world.
 110. Everyday, more money is printed for Monopoly sets than for the U.S. Treasury.
 111. Every year 4 people in the UK die putting their trousers on.
 112. Cats have over one hundred vocal sounds; dogs only have about ten.
 113. Our eyes are always the same size from birth but our nose and ears never stop growing.
 114. In every episode of “Seinfeld” there is a Superman picture or reference somewhere.
 115. If Barbie were life-size her measurements would be 39-23-33. She would stand seven feet two inches tall and have a neck twice the length of a normal human’s neck.
 116. Rats multiply so quickly that in 18 months, two rats could have over million descendants.
 117. Wearing headphones for just an hour will increase the bacteria in your ear by 700 times.
 118. Each year in America there are about 300,000 deaths that can be attributed to obesity.
 119. About 55% of all movies are rated R.
 120. About 500 movies are made in the US and 800 in India annually.
 121. Arabic numerals are not really Arabic; they were created in India.
 122. Title 14, Section 1211 of the Code of Federal Regulations (implemented on July 16, 1969) makes it illegal for U.S. citizens to have any contact with extraterrestrials or their vehicles.
 123. The February of 1865 is the only month in recorded history not to have a full moon.
 124. The Pentagon in Arlington Virginia has twice as many bathrooms as is necessary. When it was built in the 1940s the state of Virginia still had segregation laws requiring separate toilet facilities for blacks and whites.
 125. There is actually no danger in swimming right after you eat, though it may feel uncomfortable.
 126. The cruise liner Queen Elizabeth II moves only six inches for each gallon of diesel that it burns.
 127. More than 50% of the people in the world have never made or received a telephone call.
 128. A shark is the only fish that can blink with both eyes.
 129. There are about 2 chickens for every human in the world.
 130. The word “maverick” came into use after Samuel Maverick, a Texan refused to brand his cattle. Eventually any unbranded calf became known as a Maverick.
 131. Two-thirds of the world’s eggplant is grown in New Jersey.
 132. For every memorial statue with a person on a horse, if the horse has both front legs in the air, the person died in battle; if the horse has one front leg in the air, the person died of battle wounds; if all four of the horse’s legs are on the ground, the person died of natural causes.
 133. On a Canadian two-dollar bill, the American flag is flying over the Parliament Building.
 134. An American urologist bought Napoleon’s penis for $40,000.
 135. No word in the English language rhymes with month, orange, silver, or purple.
 136. Dreamt is the only English word that ends in the letters “MT”.
 137. $283,200 is the absolute highest amount of money you can win on Jeopardy.
 138. Almonds are members of the peach family.
 139. Rats and horses can’t vomit.






For more please visit *www.singlegrain.com/blog/301-useless-facts/


----------



## solomon_paulraj (May 8, 2007)

nice one.. but already read most of them some where...


----------



## vish786 (May 8, 2007)

read all this in my emails... but dont know how far they r true


----------



## blueshift (May 8, 2007)

..and 1 useless thread.

hehe just kiddin!

I sometimes feel bored reading facts.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Third Eye (May 8, 2007)

Nice post max_demon 

Lol @ No. 134


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 8, 2007)

I dunno if it is there in the list, but related to no 136 is

Every word in english which starts with q has immediate u after it....

eg question, quiz, quest, quaver, quality, quantum, quashing, quid, quip..... enough now....

Aditya


----------



## max_demon (May 8, 2007)

i dont believe 127


----------



## aryayush (May 9, 2007)

Why, it's perfectly believable, specially for us Indians. Haven't you ever been to a _really_ remote village?


----------



## Lucky_star (May 9, 2007)

Really nice collection..


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 9, 2007)

Pleased to read no. 4. 

Its all their fault.


----------



## freshseasons (May 9, 2007)

Most of this useless Facts relate to life one way or the other. Is life useless?
  What is the meaning of life.......?


   USELESS!


----------



## goobimama (May 9, 2007)

Here are some more facts:
302: Goobimama drinks three glasses of water as soon as he wakes up.
303: Goobimama just had some fish which was a bit burnt...


----------



## aryayush (May 9, 2007)

304: Since Vimal Mehrotra is nowhere to be seen nowadays, goobimama has taken it upon himself to play the role of spammer extraordinaire.


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 9, 2007)

^^ Hahahahahaha...... ok that was (not) easy.....


----------



## Lucky_star (May 9, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> 304: Since Vimal Mehrotra is nowhere to be seen nowadays, goobimama has taken it upon himself to play the role of spammer extraordinaire.


]
Yah, where has he gone these days?
Got a GF?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 9, 2007)

^^Got a nice game-
The elder scrolls 4:Oblivion


----------



## aakash_mishra (May 9, 2007)

nice ones but i haven't read after 15


----------



## nishant_nms (May 9, 2007)

nice


----------



## satyamy (May 9, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> 135. No word in the English language rhymes with month, orange, silver, or purple.


many word rhymes with silver like Oliver


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 9, 2007)

nice work


----------



## aryayush (May 10, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^Got a nice game-
> The elder scrolls 4:Oblivion


_Chehra to dikha diya kar._


----------



## goobimama (May 10, 2007)

@aayush: What can I say but this seems to be like some of JediFonger and Venglos seems to have rubbed off on me...


----------



## aryayush (May 11, 2007)

:watches something that just whizzed over his head:


----------



## freebird (May 11, 2007)

India too in the list?for obvious reasons 
42. India has a Bill of Rights for cows.
and 
120. About 500 movies are made in the US and 800 in India


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 11, 2007)

305:I have got my username changed


----------



## Third Eye (May 11, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> 305:I have got my username changed



306: With the help of mine


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 11, 2007)

307 I have changed my avatar  (To Vimal.... I mean Arsenal Gunners...  ).... (Remember?)

Aditya


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 11, 2007)

^^I have a better avatar in my mind for you:roll:


----------



## max_demon (May 11, 2007)

308 : i installed windows XP 28 times . in 1 year


----------



## s18000rpm (May 11, 2007)

#309 : I forgot my password for "Codemasters" forum


----------



## Third Eye (May 11, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> #309 : I forgot my password for "Codemasters" forum



310: Go there-> *www.codemasters.com/codem/forgottenpassword.php?territory=EnglishUSA


----------



## s18000rpm (May 11, 2007)

#311 :^ doesnt work, i'm waiting for their e-mail for 2 days now


----------



## Third Eye (May 11, 2007)

312: Time to create a new id


----------



## s18000rpm (May 11, 2007)

will wait for one more day, otherwise...its s22000rpm


----------



## lalam (May 11, 2007)

It's so useless why even bother to read all those useless stuffs......Like you said USELESS!


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 11, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> ^^I have a better avatar in my mind for you:roll:



I wonder... which may it be????


----------



## goobimama (May 12, 2007)

313: I was the one who started creating more useless facts...


----------



## aryayush (May 12, 2007)

LOL! 

Ha! Ha! Ha!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 12, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> 309: I was the one who started creating more useless facts...


 314:^^This should be #313


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 12, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> 314:^^This should be #313



316: No that was 314.... s18000rpm was 313.....


----------



## max_demon (May 12, 2007)

317 : someone is reading this NOW . very unusual fact


----------

